# Airboat Role Call



## Paddler

How many guys here run airboats, and what type? Hull dimensions, builder, age of hull, motor type, HP, cost, capabilities, etc? I hear there are a few Super Boats out there, and it would be fun to see what you're running. A/C vs auto, etc. For those of us playing with the idea of buying a boat, it would be nice to get an idea of what one can get for the money. It's a bit amazing that a 30 year-old airboat can be worth more than my car. Let's hear it, guys.


----------



## rjefre

There are probably over 300 airboats in the state. I think 299 of them are at Farmington Bay each weekend. You're right they are pricey, but duck hunters are a wealthy bunch. If you want proof, just check prices on mud boats and airboats (both very expensive), then try to find a parking spot at the boat ramp. My "new" boat is 10 years old now and it is still worth well over $25,000.00. Spec: 16' x 7'
R


----------



## ruthless

2007 16x8 Diamond back hull, polmer, 550 hp LS2 built by WaterThunder, 2.68 to 1 gear reduction and a 3 blade 80inch super wide prop. 

It will almost go anywhere you want it too.

Cost I dont dare add it up. maybe 40,000.


----------



## Josh Noble

I run a 2009 18X8 RedRiver Runner, 2' grass rake, Poly, Felber 496HA, 2.68 stinger gear reduction and a 4 blade 82" sensenich superwide.

Cost?????? Just the engine, prop and reduction ate up the best part of a $20,000 bill.


----------



## cut emnova

damn! i need to sell alot more calls i can see!.....


----------



## Paddler

Anybody run EFI on their automotive engines? I heard one guy blew one up this year. Does that happen often with car motors?


----------



## ruthless

My next boat will have EFI. They are more responsive and they are making more HP!


----------



## spooner

I have a 16x7. It was built in '84. I bought it in 2000. Paid $8000. It had an aircraft motor on then. Ran it for 3 years with the aircraft motor. Switched to automotive. I have a 350 @ ~410hp. With the new motor, prop, reduction, and everything else that came with the switch to automotive, I'm now over $20K in the boat. (you can't put a price on having a drake shoveler locked on your decoys ) I put poly on it this past summer. It seems there is always something you can be working on or have to work on, these boats take a beating.


----------



## misslebait

Where is the real SPOONER. That guy in the last pic was smiling!!!! We all know that the real Spooner DOESN'T smile..


----------



## Paddler

Anybody run an IO 540?

Jeff, you have all those gorgeous GWT in that photo. Why hold up the spoonies?


----------



## spooner

I believe that was the last day of the season last year. I was trying to get a nice drake shoveler to get mounted. So, shot a limit of drakes. (it is hard to not smile with a limit of drake shovelers in your hands )


----------



## bustsducks

Well my hull is 16x7 Scott Duggar and myself built it in the summer of 2004. I have poly on it. And the stand and prop guard are stainless steel. I built a grass rake for it. And if i had to do it over again it the rake would be taller. I'm running a IO540-A1A5 (injected angle valve) the engine is rated 290 hp @ 2575 rpms. My manual says the engine is 445 lbs with accesories and oil. Why i run a A/C engine? I'm old school i guess and chicks dig them LOL. I've been running this same engine since 1996. I've converted it to a automotive starter, auto sparkplug/wires and auto alternator. I've had good luck with this engine. Sometimes i want more power but this engine will push this hull surprizingly well. When we built this hull i jacked quite a bit of belly into it and thats why it performs well. My dream engine is a IO720 but the last one i saw forsale was $59,000 so that isn't going to happen. Money wise i have all my receipts but i've never added them up. Seeing what some of the 70's and 80's boats are selling for $13,000 plus is crazy. You can yourself a Florida boat thats a few years old for less than a 70's boat from Utah???


----------



## Paddler

Well, I was quoted $20K for just a hull a couple of years ago from a local builder. Crazy, since that's more than I paid for my 20' Hewescraft Searunner. It listed at around $15-$16K. Maybe now that metal prices have come down the pricing will get better. A 16X7 with an IO 540 sounds good to me, but I'm a bit old school, too. Any place you can't go? How about a ride some day?


----------



## bustsducks

Paddler said:


> Well, I was quoted $20K for just a hull a couple of years ago from a local builder. Crazy, since that's more than I paid for my 20' Hewescraft Searunner. It listed at around $15-$16K. Maybe now that metal prices have come down the pricing will get better. A 16X7 with an IO 540 sounds good to me, but I'm a bit old school, too. Any place you can't go? How about a ride some day?




$20K just for a HULL??? You have to tell us who tried to screw you? If i remember correctly i spent around $2,500 for the allumimnum for my hull. 

As for the question about any place i cant go. Ya there are places i cant or wont go. The best advice i ever got was idle in power out. Cattails and Phrag are really pretty slippery it just makes a huge mess out of your boat. Frozen dry bullrush is pretty sticky and fresh snow can sometimes be sticky. While running in the dark i've ran out of water and had to power off of dry dirt more than few times. Some cracked mud can be a bear and then some you can slide right over. If you can keep some momentum you can usually whiggle off of most stuff. Getting stuck just sucks. I bought my first boat in 1991 and that first year i dug more channels and broke more 2X4's than i care to remember. 

If you want to go for a ride sometime i quess we could work it out. Did you ever make contact with that Linhart boat in Tooele? 

I would like to build a little deck over sled 12 or 13 footer with a tall grass rake 2 seater Florida style with a IO540 or a GSO480. Just big enough for two guys and a dozen or two dekes. It would be a perfect for puddler hunts.


----------



## BigBlockFalcon

Here is my 1999 13x7 Laser hull. With a Lycoming 0435 with 0480 jugs. 240hp A whirlwind carbonfiber prop. Me and my dad just built the grass right last weekend.


----------



## BigBlockFalcon

And here is a picture of are old boat with a SBC 350.


----------



## UTH20FOWLER

Here is the boat I am putting together it is a 2008 Red River 16' x 7'-6

I hope to have it done sometime next summer. I havent decided on a power plant but I would like to use a big block with a Stinger gear reduction and a 3 bladed prop 

If I end up using a small block I will most likely use a 383 or 397 with a 2.55 gear reduction. 

I am still waiting on rudders last I heard they were suppose to be on my door step last week. 

I hope to be in the low to mid 20's when its done.


----------



## bustsducks

BigBlockFalcon Nice ride you have there. That thing will run the hill i bet. Does your engine have the splined crankshaft. And how big of a job was to switch out to the 480 jugs did you split the case? And if the shaft if splined how did you fit it with a ring gear?


----------



## bustsducks

UTH20FOWLER said:


> Here is the boat I am putting together it is a 2008 Red River 16' x 7'-6
> 
> I hope to have it done sometime next summer. I havent decided on a power plant but I would like to use a big block with a Stinger gear reduction and a 3 bladed prop
> 
> If I end up using a small block I will most likely use a 383 or 397 with a 2.55 gear reduction.
> 
> I am still waiting on rudders last I heard they were suppose to be on my door step last week.
> 
> I hope to be in the low to mid 20's when its done.




Hey Mark thats lookin good. I like nice flow of the cab. Did you check out the latches at spruce?


----------



## UTH20FOWLER

bustsducks said:


> Hey Mark thats lookin good. I like nice flow of the cab. Did you check out the latches at spruce?



I did they seem to be the only game in town for the flat latches. I looked at some magnetic type that might work. I wish the polar express would go away I hate the snow and cold.


----------



## silversurfer

18x8 silver dollar 540 big block with a belt drive 4 blade 84" whilwind prop.
8000# warn winch, cab heater, sprayer system. Yes it will get stuck, there is not a airboat that won't.


----------



## shadowgrass shooter

*Paddler...I thought we worked all the airboat ideas outta you after you came on our Teal Hunting 101 Seminar last year. I came away from that hunt with the impression you had learned so many new techniques that you would have bought a boat that very week.  I'm just giving you a hard time...but have to admit that the jump from paddling a canoe and walking in on the ice, to the throttle of a well built IO 540 aircraft would be mind blowing and you might want to take along a change of underclothes... if you know what I mean. 

As long as everyone is chiming in, my ride is a Diamondback 20x8 with a Counter Rotating Sensenich Props, powered by a Dyno-Flo Big Block 632. I run stainless steel rigging across the whole boat, and slide across all and any cracked mud on Super-Slide Blue Iron Poly. As for cost...anything related to waterfowling I don't keep track of. The price of the boat, in its current final state, will get you into a decent duplex in certain parts of the Salt Lake Valley if you look hard enough. Good Luck!!*


----------



## Paddler

SGS, I think that was two years ago. That must be a new motor. I thought you had a 572 when we went out. Tell us more about the 632.

I'm thinking about a more modest boat, either A/C or small block, two man type boat. Not sure of the best way to go. A/C would be lighter, but I wouldn't mind a quiet small block, with gear or belt drive. It would be cool to have an EFI motor with mufflers, so you wouldn't need ear plugs or muffs. I don't need high performance, just a good, basic, reliable, quiet boat to get to the birds.


----------



## Ben Elli

Paddler said:


> I'm thinking about a more modest boat, either A/C or small block, two man type boat. Not sure of the best way to go. A/C would be lighter, but I wouldn't mind a quiet small block, with gear or belt drive. It would be cool to have an EFI motor with mufflers, so you wouldn't need ear plugs or muffs. I don't need high performance, just a good, basic, reliable, quiet boat to get to the birds.


Most guys throw out that blanket statement that aircraft is lighter, but they all aren't. The motor spooner had shipped in for his conversion was lighter than the aircraft we took off and shipped out and only had less than 1/2 the power. Anyway you look at it, if done right, power to weight is always going to be better with automotive.


----------



## silversurfer

*Now that's a motor* I got to have one of those beasts.  Anyone need alow hour 540?


----------



## Paddler

What's an old, tired 540 worth these days?


----------



## shadowgrass shooter

Paddler said:


> SGS, I think that was two years ago. That must be a new motor. I thought you had a 572 when we went out. Tell us more about the 632.
> 
> I'm thinking about a more modest boat, either A/C or small block, two man type boat. Not sure of the best way to go. A/C would be lighter, but I wouldn't mind a quiet small block, with gear or belt drive. It would be cool to have an EFI motor with mufflers, so you wouldn't need ear plugs or muffs. I don't need high performance, just a good, basic, reliable, quiet boat to get to the birds.



My GM Crate 572 was a wonderful engine. Purred like a cat at 4000 RPM and seemed nearly indestructable under my hands. Well, I got the idea that I wanted to put some stronger valves in the heads while I had the engine off to put on Poly. The guy doing the work pulled the pan & oil pump off thinking the block, etc would clear the engine stand better while taking the engine off the boat. Well, in putting things back together, the 5 little bolts holding the oil pump together were evidently finger tight, starving the engine for oil. Had to say good-bye to the block, crank and pistons, of a very reliable and well built engine.

That being said, misslebait helped me work with Dyno-Flo racing down in Las Vegas. We determined that I could use my intake, carb and heads, but needed a new short block to get the boat running. In weighing a bunch of options I decided to go with the Dyno-Flo 632 on a Dart Block, with a cam that would put the bulk of my torque in the 3,200 - 4,000 RPM range. 30 hours into the new power plant and I have to say it was the best decision I could have made. My old 850 double barrell demon carb and GM performance heads seem to be excellent matches to this motor at this altitude.

The guys who go out and hunt with us know we always hunt 5-7 guys. When you count that many full grown men and their gear, coffins, decoys, etc. the boat easily carries 3,000plus pounds every hunt. 

The 632 shaved 20 lbs off the 572 crate engine. But what has been amazing to me is how much more fuel efficient the boat is. What took 4,500 RPMs to do before, I can now do at 3,000 RPMs and that's no exaggeration!! The props are pitched nearly to their max, which is twice as far in degrees as with the 572. With the Blue Iron poly and the new engine set-up, the boat is incomparable to the original. I have literally seen my fuel economy double (that's 3 miles to the gallon instead of 1.5) while increasing horse power/torque by 25%. Go figure

I understand for many, deciding on what boat set up to go with can be a tough call, and $$$$ can sometimes be a factor. I think Silversurfer, Noble and others will attest, you can never have enough horsepower/torque to the props if you are using these boats to duck hunt. The ability to reliably get out and back, crossing just about any surface the marsh has to offer is tremendous peace of mind. With pistons the size of coffee cans, and a crank and cam to match, these big blocks are nearly indestructable as long as you keep oil in the block.

As far as sound...I can't help you there. I'm running straight headers to the exhaust flex pipe, having dropped all four of the mufflers from the 572. I'm not looking for loudness...the deep, throaty sound of a big block engine is very addicting.

Good luck.


----------



## misslebait

Having been in the performance motorsports industry for WAY too many years, I have to agree with silversurfer, noble and shadowgrass, POWER TO WEIGHT, is the key... Light, strong BIG DISPLACEMENT! What makes 500hp at sea level will not make that here! YOu lose 3% per 1000ft elevation change.... I dynoed a snowmobile 4 stroke motor this past week that built 350hp at sea level, and 250 here... That's why turbo and superchargers make such good horsepower they replace the lack of natural air with forced induction. Felber, Dyno-flo they all understand that it takes displacement and changes to make that kind of horsepower at altitude.... Shadowgrass and Noble's boats are as close to perfect for ME, that I have been in.. Thats not saying that there are not other boats out there that can do the same things i just haven't been with them....


----------



## Duckboy

Not exactly the real deal, but they can still have a blast. This summer, I will actually try to build a GSL style boat




The twin engine will have a rolecag, as well as some pitts performance mufflers/poly on the bottom. That should run around 25 to 30mph. Should be fun.

Good to hear from SGS, its been a while.


----------



## Tealboy2

I'm running an 82 dave wooly hull 16x6 with a chevy 400 small block and a 78" 2 blade whirlwind adjustable pitch prop. It does good. i bought it as a direct drive then redid the prop cage, steering, rudders, added a 2.12:1 gear reduction, and the adjustable prop. all together i'm in it over 20g's. and getting ready to dump more into it! (bigger motor, poly) If i were you i would stick to your canoe and add a fan to it alot less expensive!
TB


----------



## Honkrbster

I found my hull and me and my dad built our boat. it has a 350 HO with a Sensenich R series prop. I'm in this boat about $12,000. I'm putting polly on it this summer and changing the gear ratio on the belt drive. this boat runs great. Ask anyone who has ridden in it.


----------



## shadowgrass shooter

Honkrbster said:


> I found my hull and me and my dad built our boat. it has a 350 HO with a Sensenich R series prop. I'm in this boat about $12,000. I'm putting polly on it this summer and changing the gear ratio on the belt drive. this boat runs great. Ask anyone who has ridden in it.



Very sweet picture of a boat correctly on plane. You won't see a prettier picture than that in these parts. I would like to hear more about the finding of the hull...Rumor has it the hull in this picture was abandoned on the Great Salt Lake with the engine stripped off? Incredible!! Tell us more...


----------



## BigBlockFalcon

bustsducks said:


> BigBlockFalcon Nice ride you have there. That thing will run the hill i bet. Does your engine have the splined crankshaft. And how big of a job was to switch out to the 480 jugs did you split the case? And if the shaft if splined how did you fit it with a ring gear?



I'm not sure I just bought the boat the weekend after thanksgiving. All I have done was build the grass rack.


----------



## UtahGooseHunta

Jon,

Aircraft motor is the only way to go!!! Seriously, I think all new airboaters must start with aircraft...otherwise you never get the fond memories of getting stuck!! Yes, I'm sure I go some places that I shouldn't try...again..it depends on what you want to do with it. Stay in water, go for teal in open water and a boat like mine is perfect....try to go where Noble and these guys go....stuck.

Ran out pintail flats today....Josh get a tow hook on that boat!! 

hint hint...I got stuck. Again.

Strong running O435 Lycoming, 2 props, engine stand, cage, rudders all for sale the day after the season  Find a hull!


----------



## Paddler

Travis, that's a cool photo. Who took it? So, you have $12K into your boat with a found hull? Could you detail the expenses, as I'd like to get an idea of what it's going to cost me to shoot more GWT. I figure my first tuna cost ~$35K, but they're getting cheaper every year. And, they have a lot more meat on them than teal.

Hey, Corey, I thought you were going to sell the entire package. Change your mind? Stuck again? Now that's funny. Wish I could have been there to record it photographically for posterity.

Why would anybody buy a strong running O 435 if it's just strong enough to get you good and stuck? If I go A/C, it'll probably be an IO 540.


----------



## Honkrbster

shadowgrass shooter said:


> Very sweet picture of a boat correctly on plane. You won't see a prettier picture than that in these parts. I would like to hear more about the finding of the hull...Rumor has it the hull in this picture was abandoned on the Great Salt Lake with the engine stripped off? Incredible!! Tell us more...



This boat was borrowed by someone that runs Freemont Island. They had some problems coming back and left it in the lake. The person that owned the boat was told it got stolen.(trying not to use names) My dad and I were out riding 4 wheelers ot on the railroad tresal and found the boat. I called the owner of the boat and he said we could have the boat if we could get it out. We talked to a couple peaple about getting it out and how we were going to do it and when. When we went out to get it it was gone, and pulled out of the lake the exact why we were going to do it. Kind of funny we thought. Well long story short I went out to a friend of mines house in Hooper and low and behold this hull is sitting in his neighbors yard. So I called the Sherriff and the owner of the hull and got the hull that way and didn't have to do any hard work.
Come to find out the person who got this boat out and did all the hard work was a cousin of the person running Freemont and was told by his cousin he could have the boat. I'm not sure what charges came from this story.


----------



## Josh Noble

UtahGooseHunta said:


> Jon,
> 
> Aircraft motor is the only way to go!!! Seriously, I think all new airboaters must start with aircraft...otherwise you never get the fond memories of getting stuck!! Yes, I'm sure I go some places that I shouldn't try...again..it depends on what you want to do with it. Stay in water, go for teal in open water and a boat like mine is perfect....try to go where Noble and these guys go....stuck.
> 
> Ran out pintail flats today....Josh get a tow hook on that boat!!
> 
> hint hint...I got stuck. Again.
> 
> Strong running O435 Lycoming, 2 props, engine stand, cage, rudders all for sale the day after the season  Find a hull!



I'm on it!!!!
You weren't stuck...shoot three guys and a STRONG O435 got you out....
Let's do it again sooner than later!!!
Noble


----------



## Honkrbster

Paddler said:


> Travis, that's a cool photo. Who took it? So, you have $12K into your boat with a found hull?
> 
> 
> The photo was taken by someone at Browning.
> Alot of our costs have come from trial and error. we have bought props that were the wrong sizes $800 a pop. having engine stand and prop cage built powder coating. Motor, manifold, distribtor, and carborater. These things add up and fast. The new prop. Seems like everything you want to do to your boat cost a couple grand. My dad did give the guy that owned our hull a couple grand. Man just think you have a nice boat you lend it out to someone then its gone. Then you get a call that you know where it is and you go out to look at it and the only thing there is the motor. That would suck.


----------



## misslebait

A=always
i=in
r=repair
b=break
o=out
a=another
t=thousand

You can buy or build a boat from 8000.00-100,00.00 if you go with a hull get one that is ICE rated or you will end up with a crushed beer can with a motor. alot of the florida boats do not have enough stringers in the bottom, and the first time you hit a ice ledge it will crumple, would be great for early in the season but when the ice comes time to put it away.... 
Diamondback,Alumitech, Red River, American, Panther, Silver Dollar, Canadian, Alaska, they all build Ice hulls... 

Aircraft or Auto that debate has gone on FOREVER, IMO auto is the only way to go, easy to work on availablility of parts, and good weight to horsepower....My new boat will be Auto for sure..


----------



## scooter

Speaking of those big hp numbers. . . . mine is around 32 horses. I'm JD. Been reading for a long time but just barely joined. 12 x 5 foot aluminum boat with a 32 hp 447 rotax motor, gearbox and a 4 blade prop. 2 man boat, 3 in shallow stuff. It's a blast to run. The best is when a big boat is stuck and I can pull up next to them, help them get out and then just fire up the boat and drive off. It's really light - so it'll go almost anywhere with any sort of slick surface. Last winter I unloaded it at the house and drove it all over up and down the roads and out in the fields. It was a blast. I'm selling it to build another one, but I'm still going to try to stay lightweight and go with a snowmobile powerplant if I can figure out the reduction drive. We'll see how it goes. The thing that sucks about airboating is that you can never go back to being a foot soldier. All you can do is upgrade the boat and dump more money into it. I love it. Good bunch of guys in the airboat association too. If I get stranded I can think of at least 20 guys that would be there within the hour to help someone out. 

As far as the A/C - Auto discussion . . . . if you know how to work on the aircraft it wouldn't be too bad. Mostly because if an aircraft motor is on an airboat it usually is 50 years old or no longer air worthy or both. I don't know much about how to work on them and a mechanic is expensive and hard to find in airboat season. If you can afford it and it's realiable that's all you need. 

JD


----------



## scooter

Hey shadowgrass - do you get many carp with those spears on your boat? I just noticed those. Nice.


----------



## silversurfer

Here are some nice A/C boat that have IO 540. I bet this one will be running long after our car motor go south.


----------



## silversurfer

There is something cool about them,


----------



## UtahGooseHunta

Here are some rough numbers on the costs involved in building one, doing most of the assembly yourself:

Diamondback Hull 5800
Polymer 1200
Cab 1100
Hinges, latches 100
Gauges 500
Bilge Pump/hose 100
Rigging 300
Flex/Clamps 50
Fuel Pump/hose 150
Throttle Lever 150
Throttle cable 40
Fuel Tank 30 gal 200
Bow/Dome/Nav light 50
Driving Lights 600
Radiator/hose 500
Upulstored seat 100
rear truck box 200
Steering cable/mounts 250
Rudders/rods 400
Misc 500
Graphics 1000


13290

Powerplant 

Felber 383 6600
prop 2800
stinger 2800
Air Cleaner 100


12300


Boat	13290	
Power	12300	
Trailer	1500	


27090


----------



## UtahGooseHunta

Paddler said:


> Why would anybody buy a strong running O 435 if it's just strong enough to get you good and stuck?



Because I know your the eternal minimalist and CHEAP 

Assuming you had a hull/rigging:

0435 complete setup $5K

GM350 Crate $4800
Gear reduction $2800
Sensinich R Blade Prop $2100-2800
Engine stand/prop cage $300-1500
Rudders $400
Auto setup: $9700+



Seriously though Jon, I saw a nice boat on 12th street on the way out to pintail flats. I think it's this one on KSL:


http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=4921460&cat=&lpid=


----------



## shadowgrass shooter

scooter said:


> Hey shadowgrass - do you get many carp with those spears on your boat? I just noticed those. Nice.


It seems like everywhere we run from March to October there are Carp, Catfish, etc. We said why not bring some gigs full time on the boat? They are alot of fun. I'm hoping to get more into Bow Fishing this year as well.
We saw alot of Catfish on the trip down the Colorado/Green that would have been easy to gig. Here's a picture of the water conditions to Gig fish on those rivers. We caught a bunch on Rod and Reel also:









DD


----------



## Paddler

What about gear drive vs. belt? Cost, weight, maintenance, performance, etc?

SS, thanks for the photos. Those are some really nice looking A/C boats. Just what I had in mind. Minimalist, efficient. Who do they belong to?

Corey, I think that same GPU boat is in the UAB classifieds. Don't know much about an 8 cylinder GPU, but it sounds heavy. Which O435 do you have?


----------



## bubba41

UtahGooseHunta said:


> Here are some rough numbers on the costs involved in building one, doing most of the assembly yourself:
> 
> Diamondback Hull 5800
> Polymer 1200
> Cab 1100
> Hinges, latches 100
> Gauges 500
> Bilge Pump/hose 100
> Rigging 300
> Flex/Clamps 50
> Fuel Pump/hose 150
> Throttle Lever 150
> Throttle cable 40
> Fuel Tank 30 gal 200
> Bow/Dome/Nav light 50
> Driving Lights 600
> Radiator/hose 500
> Upulstored seat 100
> rear truck box 200
> Steering cable/mounts 250
> Rudders/rods 400
> Misc 500
> Graphics 1000
> 
> 
> 13290
> 
> Powerplant
> 
> Felber 383 6600
> prop 2800
> stinger 2800
> Air Cleaner 100
> 
> 
> 12300
> 
> 
> Boat	13290
> Power	12300
> Trailer	1500
> 
> 
> 27090




Corey,

Man your serious about building. I will tell you its alot more work than you think. Lots and lots of odds and ends. I will have my boat done early spring, I'm hoping. Double check your price on the trailer though. I was told the best place to get one built was a trailer company in west valley and that it would cost $1,500. I called numerous manufacturers and the cheapest I could find was around $2600. So I had someone on the refuge build me one for better price.(not sure if he is looking for business or not so I will leave his name out). We basically copied troys trailer so its designed for an airboat. Also H20fowlers boat on the first page is a diamondback hull. As soon the snow breaks and I get some time I will take a few pics of my boat so you can check it out.


----------



## bubba41

I'm still up the air on the motor but will go with a motor made by dynaflo(Allen I will be in touch in a month or so and talk with ya about some options)
Gonna go with a 3 blade R series from Sensenich. Not completely sure what I'm doing with the cage yet. Running a 3:2:1 belt drive. The hardest part so far has been putting on the polymer.


----------



## UtahGooseHunta

The first thing I learned when starting to dig in on this stuff is that EVERYONE has a different opinion! 

It's like snowboarders vs traditional skiers; fly fisherman vs baitfisherman, Ford vs Chevy. The old schoolers only believe what has worked for them and are hesitant to change. The new schoolers are going places and hunting differently than the old schoolers.

If you really want to learn about the physics behind this stuff, call Mike Felber at FelberHP.com or Charlie at Sensenich Props- pick their brain.


----------



## UtahGooseHunta

Ryan, the prices were mostly just materials...doing our own welding/assembly.

However, we've decided to keep our hull. Throw Polymer on it and change the power/prop combo. (cuz it's easier and lots cheaper than starting over) and will do what we want.


----------



## UtahGooseHunta

What I've learned about gears/belts and all that jazz.

Just for fun:

More blades push more thrust (2 blade, vs 3 blade, etc)
Bigger props push more thrust than little ones 76" vs 80"
More pitch and prop design has an exponential effect on thrust (ie: smaller HP/Torque motors are pushing more thrust than big motors with the wrong "combo")
You need enough HP/Torque to turn bigger, longer, more pitched props
High gear reduction will help turn bigger props
Bigger boats/more weight require more thrust (ie more HP, more props)
2.1 reduction works good with the right prop with a 350 auto (Jeff Farr, Travis Wood, etc) - Choose the wrong prop (Moondoggie) and it doesn't work so good
2.38 and 2.55, 2.68 reduction will help turn more/bigger props and give you more thrust but you gotta have the horspower/torque to turn em (Jeff Hicks, Troy Thompson, Josh Noble) 
Gears (Stinger) are more expensive and lighter
Belt drives are less expensive and heavier
Josh's boat is the cats A$#
Airboats are fun
Getting stuck really really sucks
AC are LOUD
little wood stick props are LOUD
The new sensenich props with reduction units and auto motors are quiet and HAUL *&^ 
AC last longer than Auto
I get stuck. Josh, Jeff, Troy, and everyone else doesn't (not that they won't ever - but they don't normally in the same areas I get stuck)
a little boat with polymer and an R series 2 blade prop would probably do really well with an aircraft motor/direct drive (If Trav had the right hub, i'd try it) - but I still don't like aircraft
AC burns 1-2 qts of oil per run ($5-6/qt)
AC uses 1 can lead substitute per tank
AC hard to get parts
Auto - parts are at Autozone
AC plugs foul more often
AC heat issues trying to haul weight or in hot weather
Auto -carbs freeze without a cover or running water through spacer
AC pretty fuel efficient, I burn about 10 gallons on a long run. 350's about the same, big blocks more
Goose hunting in Utah sucks
It's good in other states and Canada
Duck hunting is Ok in Utah
Getting stuck sucks
Derrick gives me disappointed looks when I try to go places we shouldn't and we get stuck - this includes dry mud, snow, pushing frag, sandy low water areas, cracked mud and coming in too fast and doing a dukes of hazard slide into the bank
driving on ice is tricky
breaking ice sucks and is spooky
polymer is good
josh needs a tow hook
even a little boat like mine is heavy with 4 guys pushing stuck on mud

Cost per duck is more expensive on newer style stuff
who cares, we don't go out because of cost/pound of meat
work sucks, I should be hunting.

What'd I forget?

Merry Xmas!


----------



## tshuntin

What exactly does polymer do for an airboat? I assume what you guys are talking about when you mention poly is soem sort of polymer sheet that you put on the bottom of your airboat. Does this just make it faster or what?


----------



## Honkrbster

Poly makes the boat slide across things better, and it don't suck down to the mud.


----------



## silversurfer

UtahGooseHunta said:


> The first thing I learned when starting to dig in on this stuff is that EVERYONE has a different opinion!
> 
> It's like snowboarders vs traditional skiers; fly fisherman vs baitfisherman, Ford vs Chevy. The old schoolers only believe what has worked for them and are hesitant to change. The new schoolers are going places and hunting differently than the old schoolers.
> 
> If you really want to learn about the physics behind this stuff, call Mike Felber at FelberHP.com or Charlie at Sensenich Props- pick their brain.


How long have you owned a airboat? You forgot 1 item and it's a big one. All it takes is money, the more you throw at it, the better it will run.


----------



## BigBlockFalcon

BigBlockFalcon said:


> Here is my 1999 13x7 Laser hull. With a Lycoming 0435 with 0480 jugs. 240hp A whirlwind carbonfiber prop. Me and my dad just built the grass right last weekend.




Here are some video of this weekend

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/More-riding-on-my-airboat_206945.htm

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/A-fun-little-ride-on-my_206944.htm


----------



## Paddler

What do these hulls weigh? Like a typical 16X7. What do the motors weigh? Typical small block, with accessories, radiator, fluids, reduction unit, etc? I know A/C motors are all over the place, depending on size, GPU or not.

I'm surprised that belts weigh more than gears.


----------



## bubba41

First off I need to correct my earlier post. I have the 2:3.1 reduction unit not the 3:2.1 that would suck. 

Paddler from the research I have done and I may be off a tad on some of it. I'm building a boat right now and still deciding on egines and so forth but a small block with aluminun heads and a manifold weighs roughly 400 lbs. with cast iron heads closer to 500 lbs. Big blocks are generally 600+ lbs. iron heads. Now you can goto the LS series which are all aluminum and they weigh around 300lbs. Anybody correct me if I'm wrong.

President Hicks how do you like your LS2? I've been thinking about putting that engine on my boat.


----------



## Josh Noble

bubba41 said:


> Corey,
> 
> Man your serious about building. I will tell you its alot more work than you think. Lots and lots of odds and ends. I will have my boat done early spring, I'm hoping. Double check your price on the trailer though. I was told the best place to get one built was a trailer company in west valley and that it would cost $1,500. I called numerous manufacturers and the cheapest I could find was around $2600. So I had someone on the refuge build me one for better price.(not sure if he is looking for business or not so I will leave his name out). We basically copied troys trailer so its designed for an airboat. Also H20fowlers boat on the first page is a diamondback hull. As soon the snow breaks and I get some time I will take a few pics of my boat so you can check it out.



H2Ofowlers hull is a Red River NOT a Diamondback...


----------



## bubba41

here is a pic of my old airboat. I sold it at the end of last season.


----------



## bubba41

Josh Noble said:


> H2Ofowlers hull is a Red River NOT a Diamondback...




my bad! He had talked to me about Diamond Back over the summer and I thought thats what he told me he got. Sorry H2Ofowler.


----------



## bustsducks

Hey silver surfer who owns the updraft IO540 boat? 

If and when my IO540 goes south on me i will most likely look into a big block. Ok heres a question for the car engine guys that have been at the airboat game for awhile. How many engines have you gone threw on your boat not counting horsepower upgrades? I know i few of you are on a third and i know some on their fourth.


----------



## Paddler

Why the infant mortality on these car motors?


----------



## silversurfer

bustsducks said:


> Hey silver surfer who owns the updraft IO540 boat?
> The first one is Paces, it's one Boat that I would like to have. You don't get them much Cleaner than that one.It doesn't have any poly on the bottom, but it sure go good. The other is Whites boat , He got it at the right price[and if he wouldn't have got it I would have been at my place]Was going to put a LS2 motor on it but likes the way it runs. His Brother has a LT1 383 Fuel injected boat that a goodone also. It's all in what you want and can aford.


----------



## bustsducks

silversurfer said:


> bustsducks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey silver surfer who owns the updraft IO540 boat?
> The first one is Paces, it's one Boat that I would like to have. You don't get them much Cleaner than that one.It doesn't have any poly on the bottom, but it sure go good. The other is Whites boat , He got it at the right price[and if he wouldn't have got it I would have been at my place]Was going to put a LS2 motor on it but likes the way it runs. His Brother has a LT1 383 Fuel injected boat that a goodone also. It's all in what you want and can aford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pace boys do have a nice rig. I would love to put a muddy boot print on it someday and watch Lynn come on corked on me. he he I thought there was only one updraft 540 in the state. I didn't know White's had one. Those updrafts put out a few more HP and they tend to run a little cooler.
Click to expand...


----------



## UTH20FOWLER

bubba41 said:


> my bad! He had talked to me about Diamond Back over the summer and I thought thats what he told me he got. Sorry H2Ofowler.




The Diamond Back deal didnt pan out due to frieght issues. I also won a boat on ebay for a 2006 16' Diamond Back hull and that didnt pan out so it wasnt in the cards. How far along are you on your boat?


----------



## UTH20FOWLER

bustsducks said:


> If and when my IO540 goes south on me i will most likely look into a big block. QUOTE]
> 
> You to the dark side I doubt it.


----------



## bubba41

UTH20FOWLER said:


> The Diamond Back deal didnt pan out due to frieght issues. I also won a boat on ebay for a 2006 16' Diamond Back hull and that didnt pan out so it wasnt in the cards. How far along are you on your boat?



just need to build the cab and prop cage, buy an engine(undecided) and props and I'm there other than a few misc. parts. I didn't want to rush it to run it this year.


----------



## bubba41

EFI- would concern me a bit with it having to run through a computer. My feeling is the advantage to EFI is the freezing of the carb issue(there is none) but if your computer fails your in a real tuff spot.

with a carb You can build stuff around it to keep the intake air warm so it doesn't freeze up and even if does freeze up your still gonna be able to run your boat just not at optimum performance. 

There is Pro's and Con's to everthing, its just a matter of what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## shadowgrass shooter

Paddler, I thought you had this post wrapped up as the most viewed, most reponses of all time, etc. Oh well. Looks like the WMA post will live on for awhile.


----------



## Paddler

Darin, there's lots of interest in airboats now because they let you get away from the crowd. Maybe the two threads are related in that the WMA's are so overcrowded now, people are looking for answers as to how to have a quality experience.

Corey, what RPM's will you run with a 2.38 reduction? What prop RPM? I know that a lot of A/C motors are rated at 2500-2700 RPM. If you run a car motor at an RPM that gives you max HP, you're talking north of 4500RPM, which is hard on them.


----------



## UTH20FOWLER

Paddler said:


> Darin, there's lots of interest in airboats now because they let you get away from the crowd. Maybe the two threads are related in that the WMA's are so overcrowded now, people are looking for answers as to how to have a quality experience.
> 
> Corey, what RPM's will you run with a 2.38 reduction? What prop RPM? I know that a lot of A/C motors are rated at 2500-2700 RPM. If you run a car motor at an RPM that gives you max HP, you're talking north of 4500RPM, which is hard on them.



Airboat hunting in the last couple years has been over crowded due to the lake level. Most days at Farmington there is 15 to 20 boats and most head to the same spots usally along the south end. somedays its easier to get a limit of boats then ducks. 

Other over crowding issues are people put in alot more effort to get away from the crowds. Guys ride bikes and then hoof it out from the dikes. Some of them go for miles. 

I'm building a boat because I want to look cool pulling it down the highway


----------



## Paddler

Then you'd better go A/C. Chicks dig A/C motors.


----------



## Matapatos

5'X12' aluminum hull. Its a spring 2008 model built by a famous local builder! Me! 583 Rotax out of a '93 Skidoo Summit, about 85 HP. Perfect 2-3 man boat. I 've had 2 guys, dozens of decoys, 2 coffins, and the rest of our gear and it goes like crazy. I've never had it stuck to the point I couldn't get it out by myself. 2.58:1 reduction, 66" warp drive 3-blade prop. This little boat goes! I've had it over 40 mph, but cruising speed under the before mentioned load is 33 mph. But if you're looking for a quiet little boat, this one is one of the loudest I've heard! I love the little boats! They go anywhere!


----------



## shadowgrass shooter

Matapatos said:


> 5'X12' aluminum hull. Its a spring 2008 model built by a famous local builder! Me! 583 Rotax out of a '93 Skidoo Summit, about 85 HP. Perfect 2-3 man boat. I 've had 2 guys, dozens of decoys, 2 coffins, and the rest of our gear and it goes like crazy. I've never had it stuck to the point I couldn't get it out by myself. 2.58:1 reduction, 66" warp drive 3-blade prop. This little boat goes! I've had it over 40 mph, but cruising speed under the before mentioned load is 33 mph. But if you're looking for a quiet little boat, this one is one of the loudest I've heard! I love the little boats! They go anywhere!



I'd like to see a picture.... Post one if you can.

SS


----------



## Paddler

Me, too. Along with details of construction; ie, material thickness, hull weight, etc. Sounds good if it will get you where you want to go.....and back.


----------



## rjefre

I think he was selling one of his small boats on the Airboat website not long ago. Those are cool little boats, and if you get stuck, you and a buddy can just yank it free.
R


----------



## caspy

shadowgrass shooter said:


> I'd like to see a picture.... Post one if you can.
> 
> SS



Hey Darin.... You can see Travis' boat on the Southern Airboat forum under the mini airboat site. Look for "mini almost done" by Matapatos (duck killer). JD has his mini for sale. Nice boats. Glad the new motor is working out! Take care. Dave Casperson


----------



## Matapatos

I'll post a pic as soon as I can find one... This computer is a maze!  I don't know the weight of the boat, but I've had 800 lbs of gear in it, guys included, and it goes like its only got just me in it. The aluminum is 1/8" 5052 all around. The windshield is 1/32". It doesn't weigh much, the motor is 73 lbs. I can lift up the back end myself, its hard though, and the front end is almost nothing. I'm going to put polymer on it this summer. I love this little boat!


----------



## Matapatos

Here are a couple pics from its maiden voyage down at Farmington Bay last Feb. It not very big, but it gets me out there and back! Almost scary going 40mph! Yeah, my bro, JD, has his for sell on ksl and on the utairboat.com website. Its a sweet little boat!


----------



## duurty1

i know this may be off the topic a little but why do you guys not paint your boats. I was just wondering if there was a reason other than throwing away money on a paint job


----------



## silversurfer

Most times it's just something more that you have to keep up.


----------



## duurty1

thats what i was thinking thanks


----------



## bubba41

thats a tight little boat


----------



## Tealboy2

We were helping a fellow airboater get untstuck earlier this year off a sandbar and travis had his mini right next to him. when we got the big boat off the bar, i thought we would have to get travis's of next. He just gave it some gas picked up the back end (by him self) and off it went it!! it is a great boat!
TB


----------



## scooter

Travis' boat is pretty awesome. He can outrun me but not by too much. BUT - he is my little brother so I need to get a faster boat. I want to be able to haul more people too. I thought this boat would be sold pretty fast, but I still have it. I wouldn't be too heartbroken if I don't sell it but I have some big plans for the new boat and selling this boat will only pay for the new motor and prop. This airboating stuff is addicting. You can't back out once you are in. You just have to go bigger and more expensive. It's so much fun. 
I've seen some boats painted up with camo that look pretty good. I would like to paint mine but there is always something else to spend money on. If we hunted out of our boats then they would be camo, but they just have to look good -


----------



## Matapatos

Scooter, you've got a pretty sweet boat... I thought it would be gone pretty quick too. It doesn't have any problems, but the seller isn't very reputable... I know him personally  Its a great boat for a great price. I've seen what else is out there for what you are selling yours for, and a little more, and they aren't that great. I think Scooters boat is the best deal for the money on the market right now! And not just cause he is my bro, that boat is sweet, nobody can argue that!


----------



## Matapatos

Congrats to the Utah Airboat Assoc. members and the Weber County Search and Rescue Airboat team! There was a boat in trouble out on Ogden Bay yesterday and the Search and Rescue team along with their boat was able to help the guys in. Way to go! Makes me feel safer that people get involved when trouble shows its ugly face! Thanks for taking action and knowing what to do! Good luck and everyone be safe out there!


----------

